# Build Thread For the Orion E.V. Sports Car



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all. Wanted to start a build thread/diary for my "Orion" project. It's been a long while since I've posted or even been over here to the site. between family/house and keeping my shop running the project has sit idle for the better part of a year.
That's about to end as I recently picked up a very nice piece of equipment for my shop, (lathe/mill), and I can once again start building my dream.
Here are some pics of the main body/monocoque structure.
I'm starting the performance work on my motor today. Going to chuck it up in my new lathe and clean up the com, plus make a variable timing ring so I can change the timing on the fly. Adding some before pics of the motor.
Throw in a pic of the machine that is going to help me clean up this well used GE motor.


----------



## Travdude (May 11, 2009)

The front of that thing looks killer!

Do you have a drawing of what it will look like when you are done?


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Travdude said:


> The front of that thing looks killer!
> 
> Do you have a drawing of what it will look like when you are done?


Thanks 
I have it on AutoCad somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good to see you back and making progress again. About a week ago or so I went to your website to see if there was anything happening, thought you had given up.


----------



## procupine14 (Mar 17, 2010)

looks like a beautiful start to an amazing project


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Good to see you back and making progress again. About a week ago or so I went to your website to see if there was anything happening, thought you had given up.


It's good to be back.
I'll never give up on her. Just had some other obligations.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

procupine14 said:


> looks like a beautiful start to an amazing project


Thanks
My wife calls it the "other woman". I call it a labor of love.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Shining like a new penny. Sorry about the poor quality pic, I am not a photographer.
Special shout out to Jim Husted for sharing his wealth of knowledge on doing this motor rebuild. THANKS JIM!!!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

wakinyantanka said:


> Thanks
> My wife calls it the "other woman". I call it a labor of love.


I'm not surprised. Lets hope she isn't the jealous type.

I think it is a great automotive sculpture. Can't wait to see it running.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You still planning to mess her up with a generator?  Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet project! Details, more details, please!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Sweet project! Details, more details, please!


Here are some, don't know if anything has changed: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/39


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I'm not surprised. Lets hope she isn't the jealous type.
> 
> I think it is a great automotive sculpture. Can't wait to see it running.


No she's great. I wouldn't have what I do with out her.


I really like clean straight lines. There is some method to my madness, I'm trying to create static air pockets to help keep the airflow on the body and not delaminate.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> You still planning to mess her up with a generator?  Just doesn't seem right.


It's clean efficient propane.....


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Sweet project! Details, more details, please!


Just swing by my shop. I'm in Westerville.


----------



## maxvtol (Nov 11, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> Thanks
> I have it on AutoCad somewhere, I'll see if I can find it.


Yes, more details please, especially the body work. Any method to your vision will be apreciated. 

I hope to start a similar custom body project in the next few weeks. Any trick to your foam (and fiberglass, I assume) would be fantastic.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

wakinyantanka said:


> I really like clean straight lines. There is some method to my madness, I'm trying to create static air pockets to help keep the airflow on the body and not delaminate.


Ahhh, like golf ball dimples.
Have you tested in a wind tunnel at all?

I know of some velomobile people who do scale models to tests in their home made mini wind tunnels.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> Just swing by my shop. I'm in Westerville.


 {{{evil grin}}}  PM sent


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> Ahhh, like golf ball dimples.
> Have you tested in a wind tunnel at all?
> 
> I know of some velomobile people who do scale models to tests in their home made mini wind tunnels.


Only tested in the wind tunnel of my mind.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

maxvtol said:


> Yes, more details please, especially the body work. Any method to your vision will be apreciated.
> 
> I hope to start a similar custom body project in the next few weeks. Any trick to your foam (and fiberglass, I assume) would be fantastic.


The only tricks with the foam that I can think of is to use a very light coat of drywall topcoat compound. Once it's dry it allows for very easy sanding of the foam surface, and it keeps the foam from clogging your sandpaper.
Also, CRC makes a spray adhesive that is incredible for bonding foam, doesn't degrade the foam and you better have it where you want it because that stuff sticks when dry!
Also, I'm using S-2 fiberglass, very strong,very good tensile strength but will not shatter when stressed like carbon fiber does.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I assume you'll be using an epoxy resin?


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I assume you'll be using an epoxy resin?


I thought the same thing when I saw the blue board foam in the background of the pics, but as long as it is fully skinned with drywall topcoat you can use polyester resin. Of course, if I were using S-2 I would probably go for exposy resin to get the full benefits of the better cloth.

My daily driver has a mix of techniques: epoxy over polystyrene, polyester over polyurethane, various self-concocted modeling and filling materials, etc. I was going to use carbon fiber, but you've stirred my interest in S-2. I've read about it, but never used it.

Something you may be interested in. I hate (physically) doing the same thing twice. The current plan is to finish half of the rear clip, digitize the shape, cut the whole thing in foam, and skin it with carbon (maybe S-2, or carbon/S-2 now...). That leaves making side B a perfect match to side A to the computers and CNC; and keeps my perfectionist tendencies from sending me to the padded room.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I assume you'll be using an epoxy resin?


Oh yes, that's how composites get their strength.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well you can also build pretty strong composites with polyester and vinylester resins, but generally epoxy has better characteristics.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw the blue board foam in the background of the pics, but as long as it is fully skinned with drywall topcoat you can use polyester resin. Of course, if I were using S-2 I would probably go for exposy resin to get the full benefits of the better cloth.
> 
> My daily driver has a mix of techniques: epoxy over polystyrene, polyester over polyurethane, various self-concocted modeling and filling materials, etc. I was going to use carbon fiber, but you've stirred my interest in S-2. I've read about it, but never used it.
> 
> Something you may be interested in. I hate (physically) doing the same thing twice. The current plan is to finish half of the rear clip, digitize the shape, cut the whole thing in foam, and skin it with carbon (maybe S-2, or carbon/S-2 now...). That leaves making side B a perfect match to side A to the computers and CNC; and keeps my perfectionist tendencies from sending me to the padded room.


I know what you mean about that padded room!
After a great deal of study,(the result of a carbon fiber golf club shaft incident), I found that S-2 is far superior in many ways when building a structure like this. When speaking with the manufacturer I was told that they can engineer "slip joints" in the matrix. This will allow for "crush zones" to absorb frontal impact in the event of collision. Besides, the military uses it to "missile proof" the decks of battleships and frigates. I think that is testimony enough to it's structural rigidity, and ability to absorb energy/impact and maintain it's shape.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> I know what you mean about that padded room!...


Fellow perfectionist? 




wakinyantanka said:


> ...After a great deal of study,(the result of a carbon fiber golf club shaft incident), I found that S-2 is far superior in many ways when building a structure like this. When speaking with the manufacturer I was told that they can engineer "slip joints" in the matrix. This will allow for "crush zones" to absorb frontal impact in the event of collision. Besides, the military uses it to "missile proof" the decks of battleships and frigates. I think that is testimony enough to it's structural rigidity, and ability to absorb energy/impact and maintain it's shape.


What are you looking to accomplish as far as structural integrity with the body? Are you building a monocoque body structure that will serve as the vehicle's chassis? That's quite an engineering challenge, if so!  I like challenges! 

In the area of composite strength and structural integrity, for the average automotive application most of the high-end products are overkill. I have put hand-laid, polyester resin based, chopped strand, mat parts through some abusive accident situations over the years and never had a castrophic failure of the fiberglass part. If the accident had been severe enough to cause that much damage I think I would have had other, more personal, issues to worry about.

What gives plain old fiberglass a bad name is excess resin (usually in chopper gun parts) which makes them brittle and heavy. Also the parts are usually manufactured and used before they've had the opportunity to cure fully. The resin cures over time, and often shape-shifts to match its environment. Also, for higher quality automotive parts that will be subjected to constantly changing weather conditions, a more stable resin should be used. No matter what you use, with fiberglass, you have to allow for expansion and contraction.

The biggest reason I like carbon fiber is not really for strength. It's because, when constructed properly, it has a really low expansion rate. I've heard it's even lower than steel, and actually contracts a bit with heat - probably almost immeasurably so. For a hot rodder like me that means good panel fit and tight gaps. That makes me smile.  I had a link with the COE for all these materials, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Fellow perfectionist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guessed it, monocoque structure serves as both body and frame.
S-2 with a high performance/aerospace grade epoxy has very low expansion/contraction rates and S-2 is roughly $7/yard. So it fits the budget quite well also. Actually S-2 is recommended for many aerospace applications because of it's properties when exposed to extreme environmental changes. When cost is a factor I believe it is hands down the best choice. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

If anyone is interested here is the 13.2v 14ah A123 Group 24 size battery we build at the shop also. Includes electronics for protection and only weighs 9 lbs. Bigger AH sizes available. By the way they are not cheap. They are filled with the 26650 A123 cells.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Quick Update, working on the "A" Pillars for the front windshield. Have some pictures soon. Once again I'm so busy repairing dinosaur burners I never have time to work on her. Trying to make time.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I always thought the windshield would be tough part to do in a custom. Are you using a production windshield or something one off?


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I always thought the windshield would be tough part to do in a custom. Are you using a production windshield or something one off?


Production


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been looking for foam board on line but have not ordered anything yet. Where do you get your materials from? I have very little experience with the type work I will be doing but I have never l let a lack of knowledge stop me before. You mentioned drywall compound as a filler? I take it that does not affect the bonding of the resin to the foam? I like the lines or your car. You are a credit to the ev community.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks to me as if he's using standard foam insulation board that can be found at Lowes, HomeDepot, etc. Works well with epoxy, but polyester resin will dissolve it.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

notmrwizard said:


> I have been looking for foam board on line but have not ordered anything yet. Where do you get your materials from? I have very little experience with the type work I will be doing but I have never l let a lack of knowledge stop me before. You mentioned drywall compound as a filler? I take it that does not affect the bonding of the resin to the foam? I like the lines or your car. You are a credit to the ev community.


Well thank you for the compliment.
I use regular pink/blue board from any hardware. It is usually very difficult to sand to shape, gets hot and melts in the sand paper. A light layer of top coat for some reason keeps it from doing this and lets you sand nice clean straight edges. Top coat also gives it some rigidity to keep those lines. As far as the epoxy goes, that stuff bonds to almost anything.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey guys popping in to say hi. With winter coming I am once again trying to find time to get back to the project. Hopefully things will go smooth this winter and I can get a lot done. I have picked up quite a few driveline parts, so I may work on that for awhile before I get back to the body.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool, I was wondering what happened to you! I have been meaning to pop by and say hey, but have just been so freakin busy...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad you're still at it, hope you keep making progress.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Cool, I was wondering what happened to you! I have been meaning to pop by and say hey, but have just been so freakin busy...


I hear that!!! Between the house, the wife, the kids, and the business I barely have time to sleep, let alone work on the EV!


----------



## dude1 (Jan 9, 2011)

what is the current status on the project 
this has to be one if not the most interesting DIY car project ive seen on the boards

awesome job so far


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

dude1 said:


> what is the current status on the project
> this has to be one if not the most interesting DIY car project ive seen on the boards
> 
> awesome job so far


Sorry for the long delay. All updates can be found at my blog; ev on a shoestring. Or follow the link,http://fastorion.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey you've been holding out on us. You're a friggin Ebay wizard with those deals!  I always hear about stuff like that but rarely get that lucky.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

wakinyantanka said:


> I use regular pink/blue board from any hardware. It is usually very difficult to sand to shape, gets hot and melts in the sand paper. A light layer of top coat for some reason keeps it from doing this and lets you sand nice clean straight edges. Top coat also gives it some rigidity to keep those lines. As far as the epoxy goes, that stuff bonds to almost anything.


I am VERY interested in your specific method of bodywork.... I would like to come back and replace things like my steel hood with a light foam/fiber version.

Any chance you can post specific materials/process, or put it up on your Blog?

I'd really love to know:
- what product to glue together the foam blocks
- what steps/process to do the shaping
- what products/process to do the fiberglassing....


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Hey you've been holding out on us. You're a friggin Ebay wizard with those deals!  I always hear about stuff like that but rarely get that lucky.


Not holding out my friend, busier than a one armed paper hanger!
Ebay is about patience and mis-spelling your search entry on purpose.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> I am VERY interested in your specific method of bodywork.... I would like to come back and replace things like my steel hood with a light foam/fiber version.
> 
> Any chance you can post specific materials/process, or put it up on your Blog?
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
That sort of thing is better,(and easier), said over the phone. PM me and I'll give you my cell phone number.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

To all who do not know, I've run into a snag with the Orion Build. The headlights appear to be to close together for Fed regulations.(Changed in 2004. Of which I was unaware).
So, Do you feel I should completely redesign the front of the vehicle or adapt what I have already done to meet the safety standard?
My thought is to go with something a little more aggressive and do a complete redesign.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> To all who do not know, I've run into a snag with the Orion Build. The headlights appear to be to close together for Fed regulations.(Changed in 2004. Of which I was unaware).
> So, Do you feel I should completely redesign the front of the vehicle or adapt what I have already done to meet the safety standard?
> My thought is to go with something a little more aggressive and do a complete redesign.
> What are your thoughts?


Are you building one vehicle for yourself, or something you plan to reproduce? If you're building to reproduce, is the goal a kit or a production vehicle? I ask all that because the decision on the lights should match your goals.

In Ohio, you don't have to meet Fed regs to register and drive your vehicle. You can get a specialty car registration on virtually anything you want, that has the basic safety equipment - provided you have receipts to show where everything came from. Check with a local OSHP Inspection Station for details.

If you're building a kit, you do have to check into laws for every state and country you plan to market it to, for specialty car registration. Production - you have much bigger worries than the lights (crash, emissions, etc.)

I would build the original vision, and not worry about it, for the one-off Ohio specialty registration. I would redesign the front completely for the other two options. Anyway you go you don't want it to look cobbled together, and you're still in foam so you're free to cut and rebuild as needed.

Great to see you posting once in a while. My build is stuck in limbo, as we coordinate video shoots and sift through long-range plans.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

From your pictures it looks as if you've got the headlights right at the corners. Since this is a custom build just label it as a 2003 model


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> From your pictures it looks as if you've got the headlights right at the corners. Since this is a custom build just label it as a 2003 model


You can't do that here. It would technically be the model of the year it's initially registered, but without the need to meet the most stringent regulations (emissions, crash...) There's a bill floating around that would allow vehicles to be titled as whatever they most resemble, but that wouldn't help him with the Orion - it looks more like it's from the future than the past.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

This is probably a redundant suggestion but have you checked some of the newer, smaller headlamps which would allow greater center to center spacing?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

How can the Orion headlights be closer together than a new Jeep Wrangler?


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> How can the Orion headlights be closer together than a new Jeep Wrangler?


Haven't seen the new Wrangler, but it's my understanding that headlights must be as far out to the edge as possible and in front of the front wheels. 
With the slope of the front fenders on the Orion, I will be required to place them out on the edge right before the wheel well opening. I really want them under the ledge of the hood tucked back in the opening you can see in the pictures. I'm taking Todd's advice and calling the OSHP Inspection department and find out.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> You can't do that here. It would technically be the model of the year it's initially registered, but without the need to meet the most stringent regulations (emissions, crash...) There's a bill floating around that would allow vehicles to be titled as whatever they most resemble, but that wouldn't help him with the Orion - it looks more like it's from the future than the past.


You really think so?? It's hard for me to gauge, the image has been in my mind for so long I feel it looks somewhat old.
When you swinging by the shop? Lots of new things going on, "cough" new controller build, "cough" A123 20ah pouches.
Oh by the way, the Orion is "just for me", but if someone had the cash I would definitely build another. So I guess I have to follow the Feds rules.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> You really think so?? It's hard for me to gauge, the image has been in my mind for so long I feel it looks somewhat old...


I know what you mean there. I have a habit of with getting bored with my projects, and tired of looking at them, before they ever see the light of day. The Inhaler has managed to keep my attention for a long time though.

I didn't mean your car necessarily looks futuristic, just that it's closer to that than being "vintage". It is thoroughly modern in appearance though, and you're getting that timeless quality in the design - rather than some trendy fad that will look dated in a couple years.





wakinyantanka said:


> ...When you swinging by the shop? Lots of new things going on, "cough" new controller build, "cough" A123 20ah pouches....


Yea, I gotta do that soon! I meant to stop by more often anyway - life just gets in the way. I need to come make sure you're okay, with all that coughin'!  Sounds great, I'll give you a heads-up when I can make it over there. This weekend is all Goodguys, all day, everyday.





wakinyantanka said:


> ...Oh by the way, the Orion is "just for me", but if someone had the cash I would definitely build another. So I guess I have to follow the Feds rules.


Even with that in mind, you can still build to the looser, personal, standards - far less of a headache. When someone twists your arm to build them one, just build it to spec for the locality they're in, as a specialty car. You can check into it, but I doubt many would restrict headlight location on a specialty build - as long as they work effectively.

JRP3's point about the Wrangler is valid. I was going to bring up my Saturn, but didn't because it's an older (90s) design. I forgot that Wrang;ers are still made with the narrow headlight "track".


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Pretty close together, but it sounds as if you're not putting your headlights where I thought you were, so maybe yours are closer together.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Pretty close together, but it sounds as if you're not putting your headlights where I thought you were, so maybe yours are closer together.


Hmm... Looks like the old Wrangler. If you notice those running lights, out at the outer most edge in front of the tires. That's probably how they get away with the headlights being so close together. I'll get a pic up of where my headlights are going to be so there is no confusion.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok P6 Headlamps will fit in this opening. Upper most one.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> Ok P6 Headlamps will fit in this opening. Upper most one.


I think you would have a bigger issue with the height of the light than the spacing between them. There is even a state law regarding how low they can be, but I don't remember what it is. FWIW, my Honda's headlights are bumper height (car is lowered radically) and I have never had an issue with that. I've been stopped for equipment (usually lights out) issues, but they never even mentioned the height of the lights. That was with various local cops and even Ohio State Highway Patrol. I think that height thing has more to do with lifted trucks putting the headlights in the eyes of other drivers, than lowered cars, even though it does apply. Not sure if this has any bearing on a specially constructed vehicle.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I think you would have a bigger issue with the height of the light than the spacing between them. There is even a state law regarding how low they can be, but I don't remember what it is. FWIW, my Honda's headlights are bumper height (car is lowered radically) and I have never had an issue with that. I've been stopped for equipment (usually lights out) issues, but they never even mentioned the height of the lights. That was with various local cops and even Ohio State Highway Patrol. I think that height thing has more to do with lifted trucks putting the headlights in the eyes of other drivers, than lowered cars, even though it does apply. Not sure if this has any bearing on a specially constructed vehicle.


Actually right on the money at 45cm.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

I think I can change some of the features and still achieve the look I want. Saturday will be the day. I'm locking the doors and not coming out until the foam is shaped!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What about putting the lights all the way to the right, where it looks like a grid is drawn in? I thought that was a drawing of the headlight lens anyway, looks good to me.
If you are reworking the front end, anything you can do to smooth it out and make it more aerodynamic while you're at it would be a good idea. If you don't need the nooks and crannies smooth them out.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> What about putting the lights all the way to the right, where it looks like a grid is drawn in? I thought that was a drawing of the headlight lens anyway, looks good to me.
> If you are reworking the front end, anything you can do to smooth it out and make it more aerodynamic while you're at it would be a good idea. If you don't need the nooks and crannies smooth them out.


That grid was there just to keep things straight. Besides I like those nooks and crannies, they add character. 
Actually I'm thinking about moving the lights out there but it won't be back that far. I'll bring that section forward some but still have those pesky nooks. Like I said before, I like straight,clean lines.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> That grid was there just to keep things straight. Besides I like those nooks and crannies, they add character.
> Actually I'm thinking about moving the lights out there but it won't be back that far. I'll bring that section forward some but still have those pesky nooks. Like I said before, I like straight,clean lines.


Whew! Glad to hear that! I was concerned these guys would convince you to turn it into a low-slung, rolled and rounded, aerodynamic, jelly bean.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Whew! Glad to hear that! I was concerned these guys would convince you to turn it into a low-slung, rolled and rounded, aerodynamic, jelly bean.


LOL, I want to sneak in there with a cheese grater and round everything off!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

wakinyantanka said:


> ...I'm locking the doors and not coming out until the foam is shaped!





JRP3 said:


> LOL, I want to sneak in there with a cheese grater and round everything off!


Don't forget to lock the door behind you, when you leave, Wakin! Beware the grater wielding New Yorker, in the silent red sports car.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

No worries, he'll have it done by the time I make it out there with my 50 mile pack


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Whew! Glad to hear that! I was concerned these guys would convince you to turn it into a low-slung, rolled and rounded, aerodynamic, jelly bean.


Definitely no problem there! No chance at all I'll be driving a dolphin on wheels.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> LOL, I want to sneak in there with a cheese grater and round everything off!


MMMM......Cheese.......
Makes me hungry.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

OK Started surgery about an hour ago. Hopefully the weekend goes well for the Orion facelift.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Post pics after the swelling goes down and the bandages come off


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Post pics after the swelling goes down and the bandages come off


I got home and read this post, and was like "uh-oh!" Then, I emembered reading Wakin's post while out (on my cell). 

Wakin, you're not done yet!


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I got home and read this post, and was like "uh-oh!" Then, I emembered reading Wakin's post while out (on my cell).
> 
> Wakin, you're not done yet!


Not yet. Got a good start though.
JRP3: Definitely get some pics up. Maybe a few as I remove the bandages.
Man that router sure does eat up foam.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

OK Doc says the bandages should come off in a week, maybe two. I sure hope he knows what he's doing.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

Well guys and girls..... It's official, the Orion project is on permanent hold until I get my kids raised and find someone to manage my business for me. Hopefully in 5 years or so I'll be able to get back to it. 
That being said, all is not lost....
Here is a teaser...........


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn, sorry to hear that. Good luck and don't forget to stop back in if you get started again.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Damn, sorry to hear that. Good luck and don't forget to stop back in if you get started again.


Not out of the game yet my friend. I'll be converting for now instead of building from the ground up.
Pictures soon.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, OK, good to hear, that's not as bleak as you made it sound


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Ah, OK, good to hear, that's not as bleak as you made it sound


That's relative. Might really seem that bleak to him. Stepping down from a one-off build to a conversion sounds simple enough, but...

I've had a really hard time taking an active interest in anything other than a full ground-up build since starting the Inhaler.

Press-on man, dreams don't die they only get better. I started on the plan to do a ground-up build in 1996 (street-legal drag car back then), got side-tracked and somehow ended up starting over in 2005 with the (V8-ICE) Inhaler, and almost had to put it completely on the shelf quite a few times since then. Every time I come back to this pursuit it's sweeter than I remembered.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> That's relative. Might really seem that bleak to him. Stepping down from a one-off build to a conversion sounds simple enough, but...
> 
> I've had a really hard time taking an active interest in anything other than a full ground-up build since starting the Inhaler.
> 
> Press-on man, dreams don't die they only get better. I started on the plan to do a ground-up build in 1996 (street-legal drag car back then), got side-tracked and somehow ended up starting over in 2005 with the (V8-ICE) Inhaler, and almost had to put it completely on the shelf quite a few times since then. Every time I come back to this pursuit it's sweeter than I remembered.


Thanks for the kind words. The Orion is literally on the shelf. I disassembled it and put it in storage. Like I said, The passion is still there, always has been,(Draftings back as far as 1993), But it's a matter of time and right now I want balance between wife,kids,business and dream. So a conversion is the simplest answer. Besides, the conversion I'm doing is awesome. As far as I know no one has done one yet and this particular car was bad ass with ICE. It will be even cooler with electric. 
Stay tuned...pics on the way. (Check teaser pic above. )


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I sold my 1970 Cougar this year


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I sold my 1970 Cougar this year


-3 years and you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet! I hope it's in better shape than mine was. I think the springs pushed up through the trunk as it was being towed away  Another project that sat too long


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Sweet! I hope it's in better shape than mine was. I think the springs pushed up through the trunk as it was being towed away  Another project that sat too long


Updates over at my blog; ev on a shoestring.


----------

